# Vintage bicycle display/show Easter Sunday April 5th St. Louis, mo.



## rollfaster (Mar 28, 2015)

We will be displaying some of our vintage bicycle thanks to the horseless carriage club of Missouri. Every Easter they host a great car show and we were asked to come back and join them, so bring your bikes out and have some fun with us. Will be held in forest park on adjoining streets to the upper Muny parking lot. This event is usually held on the upper Muny lot, but it's under reconstruction at this time. This is always a great event. See you there. Rob.   Hccmo.com.  Rivercityretro.org


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 29, 2015)

forgot to add the pics from last years show, heres a few. going to be a great time. rob.:o


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 2, 2015)

This Sunday. All locals please try and come out.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 5, 2015)

*Easter show St. Louis at forest park*

Great weather for the show today. Great cars and some cool bikes as well. Thanks to all that came out today. Rob.


----------

